# Hypothetical question (from potential surrogate)



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Extremely hypothetical as my husband is none too sure on the idea but he raised a question I also had anyway

Our two children were born at 35+1 and 36+4 respectively.  No known reason (although with Josh we had borderline low fluid so possibility) .  Would this put off couples from wanting me as a surrogate (host)


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi. 

We have twins born through surrogacy who were born at 35 weeks (35+5). As an intended parent, it wouldn't put me off. I would be more interested in knowing that your children were born healthy and that there was no reason for an early delivery, ie, incompetent cervix. I think your ip would just have to be prepared from around 34 weeks.

Good luck on your journey. It is an amazing thing that you are thinking of doing. I will be eternally grateful to our wonderful surrogate and the word 'thank you' will never be enough. She made my world complete. Xxx


----------



## sukama (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi.  My two children were born early as well - first was due 8th August and arrived 17 July, second was due 10th February and arrived 25 January.  This year I am being a surrogate for a couple and they have no concerns, they accept these things happen and so long as there is no medical reason for an early birth you should be fine.  There is a shortage of available surrogates so as I said, unless there is a medical reason you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

Our midwife told us it's hormones from the baby that triggers labour.

So if you were to be a traditional surrogate ie your eggs then indeed the baby may follow the pattern as genetically similar. As an ip it wouldn't put me off.

If you were geststion surrogate ie no genetic link to baby then baby would not follow your childrens pattern.

This is according to our midwife so not sure if accurate or not.

Well done on considering surrogacy, what an amazing gift to give someone x


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in coming back here, but thankyou ladies xx


----------

